# YM2000 Battery Ground Wire



## KPS80 (Jul 3, 2020)

Where was the stock battery ground wire attached to the tractor? Mine is on a piece of angle iron for the radiator frame. I want to move it to the engine block and hope someone has a good location that they have used.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I am not for sure but thinking the ground was originally fastened to the frame.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

winston said:


> I am not for sure but thinking the ground was originally fastened to the frame.


That's all I ever seen it on several of the YM machines.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

My old yanmar was grounded to frame on right side (as your in the seat). I assume it was original ground location.


----------

